# Freaky cloud face



## legalskier (Aug 15, 2011)

Story and video:  http://www.tntmagazine.com/tnt-toda...y-face-in-clouds-appears-in-canada-video.aspx


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

That's pretty cool.

I don't get the one comment "I don't believe in god or anything, but that looks like him." How does that look like someone/thing you've never seen and don't believe in?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone on Facebook said it looked like Abraham Lincoln. I though it looked more like Martin Van Buren because of the mutton chops.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that's Nick or one of the mod's going after Fuller and his solar pannels.....


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't like cloudy skies. Give me a bluebird day with a blazing sun!


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2011)

Bring on the clouds


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Bring on the clouds



Booooooooooooo!




:lol:


----------

